# Tile cut too close to plumbers shower valve?



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok here is the sit-you-mo-ation i tiled up two custom shower surrounds and normally when i get to the shower valve controls i cut so the tile avoids the holes where the plumber needs to screw on the trim. But this time the plumber says i need to cut out more tile because there are to valves on the assembly that need to be turned on and he cant get to them. Here is the question i have been making the same cuts for about 8 years and never had a problem soooooo wouldnt it make more sense that if there are valves on this unit that the plumber forgot to turn them on before tile was done?.......hmmmmmmm watcha think


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You should always install the plastic temp covers before tiling and tile around that. In Ohio all valves must be installed with the set screw shutoffs per code. Live and learn, just cut it out.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Those are intregal shut offs so you can service it without shutting off house water main, they need to be accesible when trim is off. Open it up with an x tile bit used with a dremel.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

i just got learned thanks dudes..i never had an issue before


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

I havent been back to the job to see what the heck he is talking about but it must me something different between virginia and north carolina...im from virginia and did the work in north carolina


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

just checked out pics online of what he must be talking about and i have never seen these


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

andeeznuts said:


> just checked out pics online of what he must be talking about and i have never seen these


Can you show us?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Can you show us?


Here's one:


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

thats it angus and i have never seen this before in virginia sooo the plumber can chisel out the tile himself plus he didnt leave a plastic guide on the assembly


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

andeeznuts said:


> thats it angus and i have never seen this before in virginia sooo the plumber can chisel out the tile himself plus he didnt leave a plastic guide on the assembly


Really, and F' up your tile job?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

To cut tile, I simply use this blade on my reciprocating saw(sawzall).









It cuts like a dream.:thumbsup:


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

andeeznuts said:


> thats it angus and i have never seen this before in virginia sooo the plumber can chisel out the tile himself plus he didnt leave a plastic guide on the assembly


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

andeeznuts said:


> thats it angus and i have never seen this before in virginia sooo the plumber can chisel out the tile himself plus he didnt leave a plastic guide on the assembly


Really...? You are not going to just cut it out for him??? :no::sad:I can understand that it is a bit annoying that the guide was left off by the plumber (or maybe the sheet rocker took it off or evil construction troll) but you have been doing this for 8 years you say- Strap a set on and fix the problem! It will show the builder, homeowner and the plumber that you are a stand up guy. We encounter issues all of the time that were caused by others or just naturally occurred that need a resolution at the expense of our time. I spend a lot of time fixing stuff that we didnt break- But in the long run we get along with all other folks on the job and have a great reputation. We even get lunch or a couple of icy cold beers as a result of our efforts once in a while!:thumbup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

andeeznuts said:


> thats it angus and i have never seen this before in virginia sooo the plumber can chisel out the tile himself plus he didnt leave a plastic guide on the assembly


Chisel it out?

And you didn't ask for it?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

It goes with the territory. You need to suck it up. I wish every job was perfect when I get there but it isn't. Go cut it yourself or hope the plumber doesn't crack it by "accident".


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you are trying to save the trip you will only be making it to do a tile repair job when the plumber takes a hammer to your tile job.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm telling you, this blade is awesome for these situations.

http://www.contractortalk.com/attac...o-close-plumbers-shower-valve-31hhyuarkgl.jpg


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I still can't believe you have never seen Integral Stops.

Go back and fix it - this is all on you. If your setting tile for a living you should have a stronger knowledge base of the plumbing rough in's. To cover up the integral stops is hard to do and you must have the tile tight.

With a simple diamond coring bit and a scrap tile you can make this right in maybe 10 minutes. Most plumbers I know don't carry these diamond coring bits and he will go at her with a glass and tile bit. 

Cut out the access and your a rock star. Chirp the plumber for not leaving the rough in but be nice about it. You should also know that many rough in's don't have dedicated knubs for these integral stops and if the plumber added them - there is a chance the primary trim will not cover.

All things that should be checked at tile layout stage. If the trim does not cover the integral stops then the rough in should be set back as far as possible so he can get to it with a mini ratchet set and screwdriver bit. Or a bit and some short channel locks.

These are silly mistakes and need not happen.

JW


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok of coarse im going to go fix it but as far as making a mistake i think not. In eastern virginia i have never seen these valves and i have done hundreds of showers. I just hope my circular saw will cut the tile. Also i think these valves are pointless. And as far as getting some icy cold beers for a job well done I would never drink before during or after a job is complete onsite.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

andeeznuts said:


> I just hope my circular saw will cut the tile


No angle grinder?


----------

